# Pseudotropheus Acei... no way!!



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

this is buggin me, people think it is an Pseudotropheus Acei, seriously, it looks nothing like it.
for one, my true Pseudotropheus Acei has never shown morphing capabilities like the zebra, too it has never shown bars!!
(top left is true Pseudotropheus Acei)
http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii41 ... usAcei.jpg


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, they are not even close, other than being Mbuna.

The fish in question is a Metriaclima species. Red Top Zebra type. Do you say that the barring goes black? Not sure if he is pure, could be a mix.
http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1790


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree, red top zebra. That is where your aggression is coming from. A lot of red tops do not have red but yellow or orange tops.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Were three separate threads really necessary?


----------



## S&amp;T (Jul 27, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> Were three separate threads really necessary?


Well there are three other pictures. :lol:


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

two threds kinda was... lol, but not the third, my apologies.
The bars, i am not too sure honestly, my environment is heavily planted and fish plenty, and its true potential is only starting!!
It is either a black or very dark blue, all the way down like my "hongi and afra", from head to tail fin, not like my "chewere or convict", they miss the head.

I knew it!! lol, people tried to tell me it was an acei!!
the look and chariceristics made me think "zebra"
i see some people have suggestions... "greshakei crosses, greshakei pecock, red top afra"
very good call, thanks for the imput everyone.
I'm gonna stick to "red top afra, red top hongi, obviously a breed of zebra, (red top)" till i can get good pics of it in full morph for more research.
Thanks again everyone.
Thank you so much.

(take a look at my tank, you'll see why things can be hard to notice!!)
(Though does not explain why other people including the pet shop was wrong!!)
http://au.youtube.com/3timf81 ............. (a few different vids)
http://photobucket.com/TimFergusonsAquarium .... (misc pics)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry, bout useless threds, pc needs a bit of cleaning, a bit sluggish at times, been lazy lol


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

this was a similer problem!!
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... a3a8f776bd


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

this was a similer problem!!
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 42a383b16e cd9ba3a8f776bd


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's not that big a mystery that you are making it out to be....
He is not an Acei
He is not a Hongi
He is not a Red Top Afra, they have black in their dorsal fin... he would be closer to a Jalo/Jaro Reef Afra, but I don't think that it correct either

He is a Red Top Zebra type or a hybrid of such. Many of the fish sold are of questionable quality, and it is hard to tell if they are a pure fish. I've seen them at a local large grocery store unmarked. See if the vertical bars get very dark or if the fish can get a bright light blue like a Greshakei.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol, you do not know my tank!!! it is hard at times to observe any fish, plant, etc!!!
but you are right about discriptions!

Still need more time to observe it, but done a little more research and i believe it to be a "Metriaclima greshakei". (pure or not, not sure, like the breed i suppose)
seriously though, this is very close, i think it is the one.
Cheers.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Its an Acei Hybrid- most likely crossed wit a zebra.

I had one exactly the same unfortunately.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well then, i guess that could explain why the pet store bloke though it was an Pseudotropheus Acei,
Cheers.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You expect a pet store bloke to get this sort of thing right? 
Most I think just sell it as it was labeled when it came in.
Hence many many hybrids sold without a hybrid label.
Some shops I struggle to find a single Malawi Mbuna that I think may be pure.
Acei is at least common enough in its pure form for most of us to recognize a very none pure guy.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol, yeah, this bloke claims to specialise in cichlids.
though very true, i do understand.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> You expect a pet store bloke to get this sort of thing right?
> Most I think just sell it as it was labeled when it came in.
> Hence many many hybrids sold without a hybrid label.
> Some shops I struggle to find a single Malawi Mbuna that I think may be pure.
> Acei is at least common enough in its pure form for most of us to recognize a very none pure guy.


Couldnt have said it better myself!!

the LFS here in UK (like everywhere) are fraught with hybrid "Mixed Malawi" tanks.

I learned my lesson a few years ago and would never buy any cichlids from LFS again.
I stick to reputable breeders now in UK. :thumb:


----------

